# WitTwo II available now



## ~Adam~ (Oct 27, 2012)

Clicky


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 27, 2012)

Internals look a lot more rounded. It'll be interesting how this compares to the V1.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 27, 2012)

The one BIG question that I have: does this cube grind like its predecessor, or has that been reduced a lot?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 27, 2012)

I want.


----------



## AlexByard (Oct 27, 2012)

On the video within the link, it sounds much smoother. but it is only a video. Sound could be off.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2012)

And I just got 2 new 2x2s. owel, the first one is really good, mine cuts like 60 degrees and its really fast anyway


----------



## radmin (Oct 27, 2012)

It should be less bumpy.


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks really cool. I did not even know that they were making a new one.


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

Dear god that looks amazing!

EDIT:

I just ordered it!


----------



## benskoning (Oct 27, 2012)

From the website, very Smooth,not POP,very Stable，*very strong anti corner cutting.*

This means it wont corner cut or am I miss-understanding something?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2012)

benskoning said:


> From the website, very Smooth,not POP,very Stable，*very strong anti corner cutting.*
> 
> This means it wont corner cut or am I miss-understanding something?



reverse corner cutting


----------



## benskoning (Oct 27, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> reverse corner cutting



Ok that makes sense.


----------



## DNFphobia (Oct 28, 2012)

benskoning said:


> From the website, very Smooth,not POP,very Stable，*very strong anti corner cutting.*
> 
> This means it wont corner cut or am I miss-understanding something?



I'm gussing that they meant to say reverse corner cutting.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ordered one. I'll try and review it when I get it.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2012)

WitEden said:


> not POP



I'll probably get one then.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 28, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> I'll probably get one then.



does yours pop?


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 28, 2012)

Crapp!!!! I just had to buy a wittwo v1 a day before v2 came out! :-(


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 28, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ordered one. I'll try and review it when I get it.


I will look forward to it (YAY)!!!


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2012)

uniacto said:


> does yours pop?



It _did_. A lot, it was a pain to assemble too. The tension wasn't that loose anyway, I didn't really want it any tighter either and any looser and it would have popped more . Eventually one of the corner stalks snapped though and I couldn't be bothered ordering a replacement part or a new one, sooooo I guess good timing for this to come out : D


----------



## ottozing (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope this thing locks up less than the Wittwo (v1). I really wanna practice 2x2 but the lockyness of my cube really makes 2x2 solving less fun


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 28, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> Crapp!!!! I just had to buy a wittwo v1 a day before v2 came out! :-(



Contact the seller and ask for delay or such. Who knows.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 28, 2012)

dam, I got v1 a couple weeks ago. I just hate the sound, but love the cube


----------



## tx789 (Oct 28, 2012)

looks interesting if the review say it is better than the wittwo I'll buy it maybe (my parents might not want me to(I'm not going into it)). It looks a lot different


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I hope this thing locks up less than the Wittwo (v1). I really wanna practice 2x2 but the lockyness of my cube really makes 2x2 solving less fun



You must be a really rough turner if you're locking up on it.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone know when the major cube shops will have this?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 28, 2012)

Internal looks a bit like Shengshou 4x4. Anyway I think V1 is enough for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 7, 2012)

I just got mine. Will get a review out ASAP.


----------



## Akiro (Nov 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I just got mine. Will get a review out ASAP.



I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 8, 2012)

ASAP = After Sixteen Aours Perhaps

I'm looking forward to it too.


----------



## Applecow (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually it's quite different from the v1. But still great.
Mine was great out of the box, but i think broken in it will be much better. The crispy feeling is gone, it feels faster with a little bit less cc.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 8, 2012)

I apologize for my sucky reviewing skills in advance.


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I apologize for my sucky reviewing skills in advance.



where is the review?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 8, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> where is the review?



It's not up yet. That's why I said I apologize in advance. Should be up Saturday.


----------

